# Night night, girls!



## hillbilly jim (Jul 23, 2016)

See y'all in th' mornin'!













IMG_4974.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks good so far!

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 24, 2016)

7 AM-

It's been 13 hours since I lit the AMNPS and it's still burnin'. Based on what's burned in that time, looks like another 3 or 4 hours before it will go out.


----------



## food junkie (Jul 24, 2016)

13 hrs. for cheese?


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 24, 2016)

food junkie said:


> 13 hrs. for cheese?


See my thread in this section entitled "First successful cheese smoke".


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 24, 2016)

15 hours of non-stop Hickory TBS from an AMNPS.













IMG_4981.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 24, 2016


















IMG_4980.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Jul 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice color!!!

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks, Al! You have no idea how much I'm enjoying doing this. And I have you and many other very experienced members here to thank for the guidance and encouragement.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Jul 27, 2016)

The four wedges in the top left of the photo are aged goat cheese made by a local artisan. I got it back to the lady the other day and gave her some samples of the other cheeses I did in that same smoke. She shared the cheese I smoked for her and the samples of my cheese with some friends that are big time 'cheese heads'.

She called my yesterday evening to ask me how much cheese I can smoke at a time. "Oh, easily several pounds, why?" She sells her homemade goat cheese at the local farmers' market and wanted to know if I'd sit down with her to discuss what I would charge to smoke cheese for her so she could sell it at the market. She said everybody at her little gathering was ranting and raving about how good it was, where did she get it and can they buy it.

Hmmm..... We'll see where this goes.


----------



## mike w (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow I love the color!


----------

